# 1 iPhone pour compte pro et perso



## kolbek (25 Août 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques temps j'ai un téléphone pro, mais je trouve cela très embêtant de me balader avec 2 iphone dans la poche. Je me suis donc décidé à mettre sur le téléphone pro un compte icloud "secondaire" qui est mon compte perso.

Globalement, je pense avoir réussi à paramétrer les choses correctement, et je pense y trouver mon compte... sauf sur 2 points...

Peut être avez vous le moyen de me débloquer.


Sur mon compte icloud perso j'avais pris 2 ou 3 applications payantes. Comment puis-je faire pour les récupérer sur mon téléphone pro sans pour autant devoir les acheter de nouveau ?
Existe t il un moyen de continuer à recevoir tout mes SMS sur le nouveau téléphone et de récupérer les SMS existants sur mon iphone perso vers mon pro ?
Merci d'avance.
Bonne journée et bon week end à tous


----------



## kolbek (25 Août 2018)

Bon pour les applications, j'ai utilisé le partage familial, ça semble bien fonctionner.

Il reste donc la questions sur les messages sms...

D'ailleurs, est-il possible lors de l'envoi d'un SMS de choisir l'expéditeur ?

Merci d'avance.
Nicolas.


----------



## lostOzone (25 Août 2018)

Pour recopier les sms c’est facile il y a des appplication chez iMobie, Backuptrans mais pour choisir l’expéditeur je ne voie pas.


----------



## kolbek (25 Août 2018)

Ok, c'est pas trop grave pour l'expéditeur.

Les applications cités permettent elles de recevoir les sms de l'autre numéro (le perso) sur le nouveau numéro (le pro) ?


----------



## lostOzone (25 Août 2018)

Non juste de recopier le contenu. Pour recevoir il faut mettre le même compte iCloud sur les deux iPhone et dans Reglagzs > Messages il faut activer le Transfert de SMS


----------



## kolbek (25 Août 2018)

Merci pour cette information, mais l'option "Transfert de SMS" ne fonctionne que si le second téléphone est allumé ? L'idée étant de se débarrasser d'un des deux téléphones...


----------



## marenostrum (25 Août 2018)

si tu ajoutes le numéro de celui qui tu veux viré  dans Envoi et réception, ça doit marcher pour recevoir les messages provenant des deux numéros. le Transfert de SMS sert pour envoyer et recevoir sur plusieurs appareils disponibles. tu réponds sur celui que tu as sur la main dans ce cas.


----------

